# Cable Release Drives me Nuts.



## TexPhoto (Sep 10, 2019)

I shoot a 5D IV and 7D II right now, but have owned 10 or so other canon bodies. I have a Canon RS-80N3 cable release. When the cable release is plugged into either body, many of the cameras buttons go dead. The play button for example. Take a 30 second exposure, let me see if it looks right, press play, press, press,press! Damn it! Disconnect, view plug it back in, expose press play damn it!
*Why? I don't use the cable release very often, maybe once every 2-3 months, so I forget. I don't see any positive aspect to this. *


----------



## Ah-Keong (Sep 10, 2019)

I am using Phottix Aion.
So far so good....


----------



## jprusa (Sep 10, 2019)

I don't have that issue , RS-80N3 and 5D IV.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 10, 2019)

I had a similar issue with a Knock off cable release I bought on flickbay. Thrown that one away and replaced with a reputable brand and it seems to be fine.


----------



## 5DIV (Sep 12, 2019)

Are you sure that you don't have the release button locked down on the RS-80N3 by accident? That is normally used for bulb mode.


----------



## stevelee (Sep 13, 2019)

5DIV said:


> Are you sure that you don't have the release button locked down on the RS-80N3 by accident? That is normally used for bulb mode.


I have had similar results when I accidentally locked it when shooting a lunar eclipse. I couldn’t figure out the problem until I came back inside and could see the release.


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 13, 2019)

TexPhoto said:


> Take a 30 second exposure, let me see if it looks right, press play, press, press,press! Damn it!


are you sure you're waiting long enough for the image to be processed? a 30sec exposeure also takes ~20sec to process...


----------



## Joules (Sep 13, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> are you sure you're waiting long enough for the image to be processed? a 30sec exposeure also takes ~20sec to process...


What? If you have long exposure noise compensation enabled, maybe it takes twice as long as the shutter speed to get done taking a picture (because you're actually taking 2 images). But processing speed does not depend on exposure time in my 600D or 80D. Why would it?


----------

